# Upgrading Eos RCD 310 to RCD 510



## JakeDD (Jun 16, 2012)

I have searched ans searched all the forums to no avail. 

I have an Eos registered in August 2007. 

I am looking to upgrade my bog standard RCD310 with merely a radio and cd player to the RCD 510. 

I have been advised by the company (that are 30 miles away from myself :thumbdown I will be getting it fitted from that I need to check that the upgrade will be ok to go ahead with as apparently there was an ECU upgrade in 2007. 

If anybody could shed some light on to this it would be appreciated


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4207134-RNS-510-MDI-and-Fiscon-retrofit


----------

